# Bosch MX30-3.0 Amp vs Fein MultiMaster



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm going to get either one of these soon. Both tools seem great. Can anyone compare the two from experience? Any feedback will be appreciated!


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

I've used the Fein and the 2.5 amp Bosch. I own the Bosch, the Fein is my father in laws. The upsides to the Fein are the 12' cord, the quick change blade (which the 3 amp Bosch now has) and dust extraction. I didn't notice a performance difference between them. I would recommend the Bosch blades over all others, though. 

I can only go off a sample size of one, but I use my Bosch every day and it's been bulletproof. My father in law's Fein has already been in for service once.

For me, I prefer the Bosch from a value standpoint. I look forward to picking up the 3 amp for the blade change feature. Also, it seems like the OIS Will probably end up being the standard for blade mounting.


----------



## Aztec (Jan 14, 2012)

I have both and prefer the Bosch. More power and a better quick release system.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I like the fein though I have not used the bosch. I do hardwood flooring and I use blades and the corner sander all the time. Have not found a less expensive corner paper than the fein brand. I end up paying .50 a triangle instead of 2$.


----------



## neill (Sep 29, 2011)

never had a need to try another because our fein has been going steady for 5-6 years. no servicing and absolutely no problems. one of the very few tools that i couldn't think of a way it could be improved upon. the bosch blades are great though.


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just ordered the Bosch MX30EK-33 Multi-X 3.0 Amp Oscillating Tool Kit with 33 Accessories on Amazon. I've used a few Bosch tools in the past ten years, it still works good and I wouldn't hesitate to buy it again. Thanks everyone for your input. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-MX30EK-...id=1353538825&sr=8-4&keywords=bosch+multitool


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

...


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

chewy said:


> ...



I had the Makita 18V once and it was awesome, but it only lasted 10-15 minutes on a full charged battery. Also it cuts real fast and it makes my Dremel look like a toy!


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

lt142 said:


> I had the Makita 18V once and it was awesome, but it only lasted 10-15 minutes on a full charged battery. Also it cuts real fast and it makes my Dremel look like a toy!


I got the Milwaukee one but thats not for big jobs, got this one for making square holes in 18mm ply that we use as backers for our panels and racks.


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

chewy said:


> I got the Milwaukee one but thats not for big jobs, got this one for making square holes in 18mm ply that we use as backers for our panels and racks.



The reason that I got the Makita 18V multi is because I have had about a dozen of their 18V batteries. I still prefer quick blade change like the Bosch or the Fein.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

I have the 2.5 amp Bosch and love it....wish I would have waited and got the 3 amp. Saw it at Lowes the other day for $179.00


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

same here brian.. however the quick change 3.0 isnt available here in town yet......


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a 2.5 amp bosch and i love it.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I own the fein and the cord length is perfect and it's a high quality cord so when I store it at the end of the day, it rolls up nicely


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

Got the Bosch MX30 today. Tried a few cuts and compared to my Makita 18V multi. Both cuts are really fast, I can't tell the difference which is faster. The Bosch runs very quietly with no vibrations, same as my Makita. I don't like the blade change on the Makita though. So far I'm very happy with both tools.:thumbup:


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Blades are on upside down. They go on the other way so you can cut flush to a surface with them.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I got a stupid bag with my bosch.. anyone have there multi tool in a systainer?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Just saw on Amazon that the 2.5 amp Bosch is $99. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004HKCGQK/ref=aw_cr_t_hi

Also, Amazon has a Bosch promotion for $25 off of a $100 Bosch purchase. Maybe add a bit set or blade?


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> I got a stupid bag with my bosch.. anyone have there multi tool in a systainer?


all i had was teh bag as well.. tossed the bag and keep it in a stanley toolbox now with my bosch impact and drill that also came in a bag..


----------



## lt142 (Dec 16, 2008)

EricBrancard said:


> Blades are on upside down. They go on the other way so you can cut flush to a surface with them.


Yep I know. I was just quickly trying to test if the blades fit both tools.


----------

